# headlights question



## jstn (Oct 23, 2007)

hey guys,

i'm not an officer but i'm having a hell of a time trying to find information on a headlight question.

i'd like to install a set of all weather headlights in my vehicle. the lights will be a yellowish color and are best for all weather driving (night/day/rain/fog and so on). they are very functional but not very common these days (the old mercedes benz used to have them).

are these legal? will i get hell for putting these in? what do you think?

thanks in advance!

- justin


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

No.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Search and thou shall find,it has been discussed before


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Finally a smart person! As it appears you already know, yellowish light is best in foul weather conditions. As long as you aren't getting those wanna be HID ricer lights, you should be fine.


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

The law states you need to have at least two forward facing "white" lights (aka headlights). The law considers stock halogens white, even though they are not white. 

If you want yellow in the front and still be legal, put them in your fogs. If you decide on yellow HIDs, make sure you put them in a housing made for HIDs. You'll probably have to retrofit projectors in to the housing.

I have 5000 kelvin headlights which are pure white. I noticed the light is just absorbed by wet pavement and visibility is reduced. I will also be getting yellow fogs when the weather warms up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Johnny Law said:


> Finally a smart person! As it appears you already know, yellowish light is best in foul weather conditions. As long as you aren't getting those wanna be HID ricer lights, you should be fine.


FAIL.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

You're all homos if you put aftermarket headlight/fog lights on your car.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Sniper said:


> FAIL.


Really? I don't get all bunged up trying to prove white is white. From bright bluish white to yellowish white, it's all legal.

*








Philips WeatherVision / AllWeather - Better visibility in poor weather*

It has been proven that yellowish light reflects less light back to the drivers eyes (from the road and spray) thus improving visibility in bad weather conditions and enhancing safety and security.

*Suitable for:*
Drivers who find it difficult to see in bad weather (rain, snow & fog) and wish to improve safety and security.

*Characteristic:*
Philips multi layer coating producing a yellowish white light that enhances visibility in bad weather conditions.

Halogen bulbs with UV Block Quartz glass that eliminates harmful UV rays thereby protecting plastic headlamps.

*Application:*
Conforms to regulation ECE R37 approved for use on roads in Europe and fully approved for use in the USA and Canada. It is suitable for all cars fitted with Halogen bulbs and aimed at giving extra performance and safety in bad weather conditions.


*Philips WeatherVision - Frequently Asked Questions*

What is the difference between Philips WeatherVision and Allweather? Technically speaking: none. Allweather is the European name for WeatherVision.

*Is the bulb available in all sizes? *

Yes, please check the halogen bulb section under the size. (NARVA brand is owned and made by PHILIPS in Germany)

*Why is good quality car lighting so important?* Because it saves lives. Better lighting leads to earlier and improved recognition of objects, cyclists, pedestrians, road workers, etc. Earlier and improved recognition of traffic signs and road markings is also vitally important to accident prevention. Therefore, better lighting delivers an active contribution to road safety and driver comfort, and can save lives. This is in contrast to such items as air bags, which are purely passive safety measures and do not prevent accidents.

*Can I exchange my existing bulbs against a pair of Weathervision?*

Of course! The bulbs are easily exchangeable and perfectly safe and legal to use on the road


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The yellow light helps to reduce the perceived blue wave lengthes, making the affected area appear sharper/clearer. The downside is that it also reduces the "three-dimension" aspect of one's vision...i.e. depth perception.

Lambda, anyone? 

(actually, tri-lambda...)


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> Hell, if the company selling the things say they're A-OK then it just *must* be true! I know the neon undercarriage lights have to be legal too, it says so on the box!
> 
> Word of warning: Just because the box says "DOT" on it, doesn't mean that Massachusetts will let you slap it on your car.


Yeah, I get that. My point being that if you want to waste time splitting hairs because one set of lights looked "whitish yellow" vs. "pure white" good luck at your magistrate hearing. I'd prefer to write someone up for a headlight out over that kind of crap. As far as neon lighting, that must be why they have 540 CMR 22.07, because they serve no legitimate purpose.

To each his own, but I'm not wasting my time gigging someone for a yellowish tinge in the headlights if everything else appears to be in order. I have white fog lights on my brush guard for additional lighting in inclement weather.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

There is something either in 540 or 720 about after market parts and lighting. This would cover the neon lights and such.

I believe it usually says on the box that the neon lights are for show and display only


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

fra444 said:


> There is something either in 540 or 720 about after market parts and lighting. This would cover the neon lights and such.
> 
> I believe it usually says on the box that the neon lights are for show and display only


540 CMR 22.07 says undercarriage neon lighting and aftermarket lighting *that is non-compliant with **Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Regulations, 49 CFR Part 571* is illegal.

Everybody sees "Aftermarket Lighting, Noncompliant" in the CMVI Assessment table and assumes all aftermarket lighting is illegal. That is not the case.

Here is a post of mine from the past that has a link to the text of 49 CFR Part 571.108. That is the part of 49 CFR 571 that deals with lamps, reflective devices, and associated equipment.

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?p=285526

It's a good read. It'll make you a hit with the ladies at parties...


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

resqjyw0 pretty much made the only informative posts in that thread.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Here is something I found...

http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/interps/files/21118.ztv.html

This was written 9 years ago... And still they have not revised Standard No. 108 to clearly say that headlamp color must be white.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Last summer I was in a a auto supply shop and this twenty something girl with big un's came in asking if someone could help her with her headlights...she was wearing a tank top and it was pouring outside


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Last summer I was in a a auto supply shop and this twenty something girl with big un's came in asking if someone could help her with her headlights...she was wearing a tank top and it was pouring outside


being the gentleman that you are I am sure you *SPRUNG* to the occasion to lend her a hand..........


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Questions answered.


----------

